# Zaugg Snow Thrower Available for 5 day plus contracts.



## Snowmain (Jan 30, 2011)

Zaugg Snow Thrower available for the big snow removal jobs.. Can throw up to 2,600 tons per hour. $195.00/HR. Plus Mob, Min. 3 Day. Available 24/7.

Email us your request.


----------

